# walmart plants



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey everyone. I bought some plant bulbs at walmart, I put them in the tank and my one goldfish keeps "biting" them. I don't know if the plants will grow or not. Obviously since I bought them at walmart I'm not expecting the highest quality. But do I need to remove the fish until the plants have taken root and grown a little bit or can I leave the fish in the tank and just hope for the best?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

plant bulbs may or may not grow and fish may or may not eat them. The one rule is to take them out when they get fuzzy (fungused) or smell bad. By then they are dead and are never going to grow and will hurt your water quality.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought the same bulbs as you. I bought 2 packages. Only the lily pads grew for me, and one took almost a month to start growing. The other plants ones never grew. I hear they are good at keeping the guarantee on the back though.

If you want plants, its better in my opinion to go to the store and buy a small bundle of hornwort or moneywort. They look small at the store, but when you unband them, you get more than you needed. They are about the same price as one of those bulb packages.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Goldfish eat most plants, your gonna have a hard time growing them in there


----------



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well then, whats the best thing I can do for my goldfish. Here's what I have to work with: 10 gallon tank, 1 fish, small budget. Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

See if your plants grow first and weather or not your fish will eat it. Plastic ones will not hurt goldfish also.

Also start saving up. Your fish will quickly outgrow a 10 gallon aquarium. Start looking on Craigslist and at pet stores for sales. You will need at least a 20 gallon (I would suggest bigger though).


----------



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's my problem with the 20 gallon tank. I haven't looked at them and don't know their dimensions but I have limited space to work with. In comparison with my 10 gal, what are the dimensions of a 20 gal tank? Prices???


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

When it comes to growing things from bulb or seed you should do it the same way you would for regular plants. Wrap in a damp paper towel, stick it in a ziplock bag, and leave in a warm sunny area. Make sure to keep it moist. They'll germinate a bit quicker and they won't cause a mess if they rot.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

10 gallon tanks are 10" x 20". 20 gallon tanks come in at least 3 sizes. 20 extra high is like two 10s stacked up. Not recommended except for certain fish. 20 high is normal 12" x 24" as is the normal 15 gallon tank. Not bad for only 2-4 more inches. 20 long is 30" x 12" a nice size for a lot of fish, a 29H has the same footprint as a 20 long.


----------

